# 90 kill shots in 2 minutes



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you have already seen it I don't wanna hear it, but this may be the best bow hunting video ever.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

2Cool! They nailed a quail.....nice shot!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Awesome! love the lumenok! And the ending is the best


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

A lot of good shots, a few bad ones...very entertaining. I don't think I would vote it best bowhunting video ever...but thanks for posting.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Its still a goodie


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

big_zugie said:


> Awesome! love the lumenok! And the ending is the best


Anyone around here use a lumenock? I was thinking about it, wondering if it really is that much easier to see your POI.


----------



## joshdebo (Oct 12, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow...... cool video !!! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Anyone around here use a lumenock? I was thinking about it, wondering if it really is that much easier to see your POI.


YES! I wont shoot early morning/late evening without it! Even during the day they help!
Expensive suckers though they are worth it, especially if your like me and your eyesight aint what it used to be. Just be sure to buy the correct nock for your arrows.

Cool video by the way!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very cool video.

BUT...I saw some very horrible shots. Flank shots, head on shots, front shoulder shots, bobcat in the Arse, Low brisket shots....Some shots were perfect about half were horrible...90 kill shots..I think not..

the quail were pretty sweet tho...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope they had a good trailing dog fo some of those...

Cool video though.


----------



## Hoytcastaway93 (Mar 2, 2009)

awesone video, i got this in an email. A lot of nice pass-through shots


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

It gives me the fever for sure. Now I'm wishing I could have made that Pig I saw today Squeal to the top of its lungs.


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

That gets my juices flowing every time I see that video. Going tomorrow and would like to sling a few myself.


----------

